# Best Vertical Propane Smoker???



## bblanco81 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey everybody,
First off, love the website and the information on here as well as the info ive recieved so far.

Ive been looking everywhere, trying to figure it out (this may be a repost of info covered before, if so, i apologize) what kind of verticle propane smoker i should get.  Im taken by the propane bein little bit more easy and all, and am looking for one that has good temp control, good size (large enough for a whole turkey, versitile enough for anything else i feel like smoking) and any other advise you all have.  

So far i've seen the 
-Perfect Flame 36" LP at lowes (though all my local Lowes dont appear to carry) 
-Brinkman Vertical LP smoker (seems it may be a lil small?)
-GOSM LP at walmart

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2009)

The GOSM Big Block is very popular...


----------



## tndawg (Oct 22, 2009)

Man, that's like askin' which of your kids is your favorite!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














I have the Brinkman and have been very happy with it...


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 22, 2009)

I have smaller GOSM sold @ Bass,  Ive been happy with it, but I am getting a small WSM for X-mas, and looking forward to going back to doing some smoking using lump charcoal.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2009)

I also have a smaller Gosm and now I own a smoke vault 24". I wouldn't trade or give or sell my vault for alot of money. The main thing I like is the size of it at 24" wide I can put aslab of ribs or a big brisket 12lber was smoked last weekend. If you are going to spend the money go for the bigge unit for sure either the big block Gosm or the vault. I also have inherited a bandera charcoal that I cann't wait to start using that either. I hear that food smoked on charcoal will taste better so I'll have to get back with you on that one. Happy Smoking


----------



## bassman (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the Smoke Vault 24 which is similar to the GOSM.  Difference is, the SMV has a removable drip pan in the bottom which makes for easy cleaning.


----------



## yount (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the perfect flame from lowes they will order it for you i work in the dist center they are in the warehouse probably take 2 days to get to your store


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I checked and my local Florida shop doesn't carry it. I'll check on placing an order when I get down there next month.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 23, 2009)

I second the BBGOSM. It also has a drip tray in the bottom.


----------



## sabowaba (Oct 23, 2009)

my new GOSM (Landman)big block also has the removable drip pan..Very large and heavy cast Smoker box. I have owned all three sizes..and this one is the Best so far.


----------



## smoken yankee (Oct 23, 2009)

I'v got a Cabela's vertical/propane that I love,got it last Nov. and did a 20+ lb turkey in 7 hours at 300*-325*. Their on sale (two sizes) the 38" is $199.99 and the 48" is $249.99 (I've got the 48').


----------



## desi (Oct 23, 2009)

Agreed.  I love mine.


----------



## psychobrew (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to add some clarification, I think the GOSMs found at Walmart are different than the GOSMs found at places like Amazon or Bass pro.  The pictures of the Walmart version appear to lack the grease tray and the grease guides, and they also appear to be lighter.


----------



## buzzard767 (Nov 1, 2009)

When you go to the Landmann site they don't even show the GOSM. Are they making them exclusively for Bass Pro, WalMart, etc.?


----------



## psychobrew (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know, but I think Landmann just purchased the brand so it may take them a while to update their web site.  It's likely they have their regular version for places like Bass Pro, etc. and a cheaper version specially made for Walmart.

It's really shocking to me that a smoker can lack such a necessary function like grease management.  Grease has a habit of getting everywhere even when it's designed to deal with it (at least it did in my MES).  I can't imagine how bad it would get without it.  Grease is also a fire hazard.  I think I'm going to try out the regular GOSM now because of that (I was going to get the Smoke Hollow smoker, which seems highly rated, but it doesn't seem that it was designed to deal with grease).


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 2, 2009)

Well my smoker is the best vertical there is !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just dont have a name for it yet! 


Once I get some more racks I will be able to smoke 20 pounds of jerky at once!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thats alot of jerky!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Take a look at the 7-1 vertical at Cabela's.  I have the electric model and couldn't be happier with it!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...set=ISO-8859-1


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

Bass Pro carries the Landmann GOSM BB for $199.99.  Here is the link to it if anyone is interested...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...006000_750-6-0


----------



## tzem143 (Feb 6, 2014)

That might be the best thing I have ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## tzem143 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have the master forge from lowes.  Have to get the after market seal for the door or u lose a lot a smoke. Other than that it's great.


----------



## bblanco81 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey everybody,
First off, love the website and the information on here as well as the info ive recieved so far.

Ive been looking everywhere, trying to figure it out (this may be a repost of info covered before, if so, i apologize) what kind of verticle propane smoker i should get.  Im taken by the propane bein little bit more easy and all, and am looking for one that has good temp control, good size (large enough for a whole turkey, versitile enough for anything else i feel like smoking) and any other advise you all have.  

So far i've seen the 
-Perfect Flame 36" LP at lowes (though all my local Lowes dont appear to carry) 
-Brinkman Vertical LP smoker (seems it may be a lil small?)
-GOSM LP at walmart

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2009)

The GOSM Big Block is very popular...


----------



## tndawg (Oct 22, 2009)

Man, that's like askin' which of your kids is your favorite!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














I have the Brinkman and have been very happy with it...


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 22, 2009)

I have smaller GOSM sold @ Bass,  Ive been happy with it, but I am getting a small WSM for X-mas, and looking forward to going back to doing some smoking using lump charcoal.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2009)

I also have a smaller Gosm and now I own a smoke vault 24". I wouldn't trade or give or sell my vault for alot of money. The main thing I like is the size of it at 24" wide I can put aslab of ribs or a big brisket 12lber was smoked last weekend. If you are going to spend the money go for the bigge unit for sure either the big block Gosm or the vault. I also have inherited a bandera charcoal that I cann't wait to start using that either. I hear that food smoked on charcoal will taste better so I'll have to get back with you on that one. Happy Smoking


----------



## bassman (Oct 23, 2009)

I use the Smoke Vault 24 which is similar to the GOSM.  Difference is, the SMV has a removable drip pan in the bottom which makes for easy cleaning.


----------



## yount (Oct 23, 2009)

I have the perfect flame from lowes they will order it for you i work in the dist center they are in the warehouse probably take 2 days to get to your store


----------



## buzzard767 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I checked and my local Florida shop doesn't carry it. I'll check on placing an order when I get down there next month.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 23, 2009)

I second the BBGOSM. It also has a drip tray in the bottom.


----------



## sabowaba (Oct 23, 2009)

my new GOSM (Landman)big block also has the removable drip pan..Very large and heavy cast Smoker box. I have owned all three sizes..and this one is the Best so far.


----------



## smoken yankee (Oct 23, 2009)

I'v got a Cabela's vertical/propane that I love,got it last Nov. and did a 20+ lb turkey in 7 hours at 300*-325*. Their on sale (two sizes) the 38" is $199.99 and the 48" is $249.99 (I've got the 48').


----------



## desi (Oct 23, 2009)

Agreed.  I love mine.


----------



## psychobrew (Nov 1, 2009)

Just to add some clarification, I think the GOSMs found at Walmart are different than the GOSMs found at places like Amazon or Bass pro.  The pictures of the Walmart version appear to lack the grease tray and the grease guides, and they also appear to be lighter.


----------



## buzzard767 (Nov 1, 2009)

When you go to the Landmann site they don't even show the GOSM. Are they making them exclusively for Bass Pro, WalMart, etc.?


----------



## psychobrew (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know, but I think Landmann just purchased the brand so it may take them a while to update their web site.  It's likely they have their regular version for places like Bass Pro, etc. and a cheaper version specially made for Walmart.

It's really shocking to me that a smoker can lack such a necessary function like grease management.  Grease has a habit of getting everywhere even when it's designed to deal with it (at least it did in my MES).  I can't imagine how bad it would get without it.  Grease is also a fire hazard.  I think I'm going to try out the regular GOSM now because of that (I was going to get the Smoke Hollow smoker, which seems highly rated, but it doesn't seem that it was designed to deal with grease).


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 2, 2009)

Well my smoker is the best vertical there is !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just dont have a name for it yet! 


Once I get some more racks I will be able to smoke 20 pounds of jerky at once!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thats alot of jerky!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Take a look at the 7-1 vertical at Cabela's.  I have the electric model and couldn't be happier with it!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...set=ISO-8859-1


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

Bass Pro carries the Landmann GOSM BB for $199.99.  Here is the link to it if anyone is interested...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st...006000_750-6-0


----------



## tzem143 (Feb 6, 2014)

That might be the best thing I have ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## tzem143 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have the master forge from lowes.  Have to get the after market seal for the door or u lose a lot a smoke. Other than that it's great.


----------

